# Das ultimative abc2002kochbuch



## chippog (5. Juni 2002)

Das ultimative abc2002kochbuch (Anglerboardchristihimmelfahrtzweinullnullzweikochbuch)


Inhalt

Fischerhüttentopf...........................Kalle25
Vorspeise......................................Seehund
&quot;Schneller Matjessalat&quot;....................havkat
Aioli...............................................havkat
Rezept Käseplatte...........................Tiffy
Fischsoljanka..................................koralle
apfelchutney (sri lanka?)..................chippog
fischsuppe......................................chippog
weissweinapfelsinencurcumarezept...chippog



Fischerhüttentopf          Kalle25

Zutaten: Kartoffeln, Dorschfilet, Prinzeßbohnen, Speck, Zwiebeln, Sauce Hollandaise aus dem Beutel, Milch, Sahne, Butter, Salz, Pfeffer.

Man nehme frische Kartoffeln, schält diese und schneide sie in Scheiben. Daraufhin erhitzt man Fett und brät die Kartoffeln unter Zugabe von Salz schön knusprig. Wenn sie fertig sind, bedeckt man damit den Boden einer Auflaufform mit einem nicht zu flachen Rand.

Die Dorschfilets salzen, pfeffern und von beiden Seiten kräftig anbraten. Danach diese auf die Kartoffeln legen.

Zwischenzeitlich den Speck in einem Topf leicht anbraten und darinn die Zwiebeln glasig dünsten. Die abgetropften Prinzeßbohnen darin erhitzen und gut durchrühren. Das ganze wird wiederum über die Dorschfilets und die Kartoffeln verteilt.

Zum Schluß die Sauce Hollandaise nach Vorschrift zubereiten. Nur das Wasser wird durch Milch ersetzt. Nachdem die Butter zergangen ist, wird das Ganze mit mindestens einem Becher Sahne &quot;verlängert&quot;.

Die fertige Sauce wird über den bisherigen Inhalt der Auflaufform verteilt.

Jetzt das ganze für ca 40 Min. in den Herd bei 150°C geschoben und danach servieren. Dazu passt ein kühles Blondes und auf jeden Fall mind. ein Schnaps danach.

Auf die Mengenangaben habe ich bewusst verzichtet, da diese stark von den Anzahl der Esser und der Größe der Auflaufform abhängig sind. Ich persönlich rechne für 4 Personen mit ca. 800 Gr. Kartoffeln, 4 schönen Filets und mind. 1 Dose Bohnen. Bei den Zwiebeln wird nicht gespart. Die Sauce einfach nach Anweisung zubereiten. Pro 2 Beuteln Sauce rechne ich mit einem Becher Sahne. Aufgrund dieser Kalkulation ist noch niemand hungrig vom Tisch aufgestanden. 


Vorspeise         Seehund

Reife Avocado halbieren, den Kern herausnehmen und mit Scampi Aioli (im Handel erhältlich) füllen.

Den Teller dekorativ nach eigener Fantasie und Möglichkeiten ausgarnieren.

Warmes Chiabata Brot und einen trockenen ital. Weißwein oder Franken passt immer dazu.


&quot;Schneller Matjessalat&quot;         havkat

Verzichte auch auf Mengenangaben, kaufe immer über´n Daumen ein und vertraue auf die erfahrene Hausfrau, bzw. den Hausmann.

Man nehme:
Matjesfilets, enthäutet
Zwiebeln
Gewürzgurken, süßsauer
Apfel oder hartgekochte Eier
&quot;Leichte&quot; Salatcreme (z.B. wo´s &quot;aldi&quot; guten Sachen gibt )
Fettarme Milch
Dill, viiieel Dill
Schwarzen Pfeffer aus der Mühle
Tabasco

Salatcreme in eine Schüssel und so lange mit Milch verrühren bis eine sähmige, soßenartige Konsistenz erreicht ist. 
Gurkenwasser hinzugeben und mit Pfeffer und einem Schuss Tabasco abschmecken. Feingehackter Dill, nicht zu knapp hinzu. Kann, bei Hering, gerne kräftig durchschmecken.
Die Zwiebeln grob Würfeln und die Gurken in Scheiben schneiden und rein damit und verrühren.
Je nach Geschmack und Tagesform entweder gewürfelten Apfel oder Eier hinterher.
Die Filets in fingerbreite Streifen schneiden und unterheben und fertig.
Der Salat sollte mindestens ein paar Stunden durchziehen!
Bauern-oder Schwarzbrot mit Butter passt ganz gut. Pellkartoffeln sind super.
Bierchen nicht vergessen, der Hörni will wieder schwimmen. 


Aioli          havkat

Man nehme:
Frische Eier vom Hühnerhugo seines Vertrauens
Gutes Pflanzenöl (kein Olivenöl!)
Mittelscharfen Senf
Zitrone
Meersalz
Tabasco
Knoblauchzehen (3-300, je nach Menge der Majo)
Milch

Je nach erwarteter Personenzahl so bummelig 2-8 Eier. Den Dotter sorgfältig vom Eiweiß trennen. Was ihr mit dem Eiweiß macht bleibt euch überlassen.
Die Dotter in einer Schüssel mit 1-3TL Senf, Zitronensaft, Salz, und Tabasco verrühren.
Mixer auf volle Pulle und zunächst gaaanz vorsichtig, fast tröpfchenweise das Öl dazugeben.
Wenn die Geschichte emulgiert, kann´s büschen mehr Öl sein.
Wenn Menge und Konsistenz stimmen kann man noch Milch hinzugeben falls die Geschichte zu fest ist (Geschmackssache).
Noch mal abschmecken und dann den durchgepressten Knofi rein und gründlich verrühren.
Entwickelt, nach einer Nacht im Kühlschrank, ungeahntes Aroma! 
Passt zu Gegrilltem, Fisch und besonders zu Meeresfrüchten. (Mein Tip: Als Dip zu Miesmuscheln in Weißweinsud!!)
Lebensabschnittspartner sollten mein Aioli immer zusammen verzehren....könnte Stress geben. 
Achja! Wichtig zum Gelingen. Dotter und Öl sollten Zimmertemperatur haben, von wegen der Emulgation und so. Also die Eggies rechtzeitig aus dem Kühlschrank nehmen.


Rezept Käseplatte          Tiffy

man gehe zum Holländischen Wochenmarkt
kaufe soviel Käse wie man tragen kann
büschen kleinschnippeln
auf Platte packen
büschen Verzieren
oder extra Weintrauben und Cherrytomaten dazu
fertich


Fischsoljanka          koralle

Leider kann ich keine Mengenangaben machen. Aber wer Soljanka kennt weiß, dass man alles in einen Topf schmeißt, was man gerade im Kühlschrank findet. Ähnlich auch bei der Fischsoljanka.
Zutaten: einige Fischfilets 
Speck,Zwiebeln,Gewürzgurken,Pfefferkörner
Lorbeerblätter,Brühpulver,Ketschup,Wasser

Filets in Stücke schneiden und mit etwas Essig oder Zitrone säuern. Speck und Gurken würfeln, Zwiebel in Ringe schneiden.-Speck(vielleicht auch noch etwas Fett)und Zwiebeln im großen Topf anbrutzeln.-Filets dazu und mit Brühpulver bestreuen.-Etwas anbraten, dann mit dem Gewürzgurkenwasser, Wasser und Ketschup auffüllen.- Gewürfelte Gurken, Pfefferkörner und Lorbeerblatt dazu. Ca. 30 min kochen lassen .Man kann auch noch Tomaten und Paprika reinschnippeln.-Einfach probieren.-Wenns zu sauer ist, hilft etwas Kaffeesahne.-Wems nicht sauer genug ist, einfach ein paar Zitronenscheiben dazu servieren.


apfelchutney (sri lanka?)          chippog

2 kg geschälte und geviertelte äpfel (säuerliche, zum backen, zum beispiel boskoop, cox orange…)
0,3 l essig und/oder citronen- oder limesaft, (wer’s sauer mag kann mehr nehmen)
70 g gehackter knoblauch
1 el etwas mehr als gestrichen, gemischte, wenn’s geht frisch gemahlene gewürze:
kardamom, gewürznelken und zimt
500 g zucker
70 g frischen geriebenen ingwer
3 el pepperonipulver oder einige frische
1 tl salz
2-3 tl gemahlene senfkörner

ich halte mich nie exakt an die mengen, sondern schmeisse zum beispiel fast immer mehr ingwer rein. die zutaten werden der reihe nach in einen grossen topf gegeben (den essig gleich an die äpfel geben) und gekocht, bis die äpfel weich werden. wer will kann mit einem mixerstab die konsistens verfeinern. heiss in schraubgläser füllen (wie marmelade). das chutney ist (dank der gewürze) mindestens ein jahr haltbar.

achtung! mit pepperoni zu würzen ist schwierig, da das chutney bei der zubereitung immer schärfer schmeckt als nachher, auch wenn du ein wenig chutney zum probieren abkühlen lässt! meistens schmeckt es dann zu schwach und geht weg wie apfelmus, also nicht mit pepperoni geizen!

schmeckt prima zu fisch und fleisch, vor allem gegrilltem, ein muss zu lammkotelett (!), zu avocado, in sossen, auf knäckebrot mit käse,…


fischsuppe          chippog

die mengenangaben sind mit vorsicht zu geniessen, da ich selber keine exakten benutze

je nach grösse und vorliebe
hühnerbrühe für zirka einen halben liter essfertige brühe
2 bis 5 möhren
1/8 bis 1/3 selleriknolle
1/2 bis 1 tasse gefrorene erbsen
1 dose grob gehackte tomaten
300 bis 500 gramm fischfilet ohne gräten
trockenen weisswein
pfeffer

reicht ungefähr für vier personen

alle zutaten bereitstellen. die möhren und den selleri schälen und in längliche maximal 2 millimeter dicke streifen schneiden, wozu ein u-förmiger kartoffelschäler recht praktisch ist. währenddessen die hühnerbrühe zum köcheln bringen. in der brühe die möhren- und selleristreifen einige minuten köcheln lassen, nicht zu lange, damit sie nicht ihren biss verlieren. die erbsen und die tomatenstückchen aus der dose komplett zugeben und kurz zum kochen bringen. pfeffer nach geschmack, einige schlucke wein und den in mundgerechte stückchen geschnittenen fisch zugeben, und vorsichtig durchrühren, so das alle zutaten gleichmässig verteilt sind. einige minuten ziehen lassen, bis die dicksten fischstückchen gerade fertig sind und mit zum beispiel knäckebrot und getostetem weissbrot samt käse und leicht geräuchertem dorschkaviar aus der tube servieren. da die suppe ausser von der hühnerbrühe kein salz enthält, ergänzt sie sich sehr gut mit dem käse- und vor allem mit dem kaviarbrot. den wein dazu reichen. die möhren und der selleri können auch vorher in streifen geschnitten und eingefroren werden. damit wird die suppe zu einer sehr schnellen angelegenheit, die sich zum beispiel mal eben schnell nach dem angeln ”zusammenschütten” lässt.


weissweinapfelsinencurcumarezept          chippog

auch hier gilt wieder, die mengen sind mit vorsicht und einfühlungsvermögen zu geniessen…

1 bis 2 in streifen geschnittene zwiebeln
1 stich butter
saft von 2 apfelsinen und
die gleiche menge trockener weisswein
salz
pfeffer
curcuma alias gelbwurz
zirka 400 gramm gräten- und hautfreie fischfilets
(basmati)reis
salat nach wunsch
2 bis 3 esser

den reis aufsetzen. in einem topf die zwiebeln in der butter glasig dünsten. dann saft, wein, salz pfeffer und curcuma zugeben und 5 minuten köcheln lassen. den fisch hinzugeben, mit dem sud übergiessen und zirka fünfzehn minuten im zuen topf ziehen lassen. plattfischfilets lassen sich mit vorteil zusammenrollen und mit einem zahnstocher fixieren. zu dem reis und dem fisch den weisswein und einen salat eigener wahl reichen.

dieses gericht ist nicht so fett, schmeckt etwas exotisch und ist schnell gemacht.


alle rezepte sind vom anglerboardchristihimmelfahrtküchenforum auf herz und nieren geprüft worden. viel spass beim nachkochen und probieren! kommentare, ergenzungen und was euch sonst noch so einfällt, sind sehr erwünscht, aber bitte in das thema: &quot;kochrezepten vom himmelfahrtwochenende auf fehmarn”. ohne die mithilfe aller beteiligten wäre das essen und vor allem auch das wochenende nicht mal halb so gut geworden. euch allen einen herzlichen dank! chippog, euer fischküchenmod aus dem norden.


----------



## chippog (16. März 2006)

*AW: Das ultimative abc2002kochbuch*

zu ehren von knurrhahnemann seinen fantastischen einsatz mit all den verlinkten rezepten habe ich dieses schon etwas staubige ab-kochbuch von ganz oben verbannt, so dass es ganz langsam seinen ab-thementod sterben darf, sprich immer weiter im virtuellen sediment versinkt. saemtliche rezepte sind jedoch in knurris version gelinkt und damit elegant und leicht abrufbar. wohl geangelt ist halb gekocht ist halb gegessen! chipp, noch'n paar stunden auf'm englandtripp


----------



## Trollvater (14. November 2008)

*AW: Das ultimative abc2002kochbuch*

So stellt man Salzheringe her. 

So kann man Fisch lange Haltbar machen auch !!!Makrele!!!!

Rezept ist für 5Kg gereinigte und ausgenomme Heringe ohne Kopf !! 

1.Etwa 5 Kg Heringe werden mit 2 Händen Salz vermischt und 24 Std. kühl 

gestellt. 

2. 2 Hände voll Salz gibt man auf den Boden eines 

.lebensmittelechtem Plastikeimers oder Seingutbehälters 

3.Jetzt können die vor 24 Std. kühl gestellten Heringe ( Siehe 1. ) mit dem Rücken 

nach oben in das Gefäß gelegt werden. 

4. Auf diese im Eimer liegenden Heringe werden wieder 2 Hände voll Salz 

gegeben. 

5. Auf die erste Schicht Fische wird ,wenn vorhanden die nächste Schicht Fische 

im rechten Winkel zur ersten Lage gelegt. 

6. Zum  Schluß wenn das Gefäß mit Fisch und Salz gefüllt ist, wird noch eine!!! 
 Tasse Wasser am Rand ( INNEN) verteilt .Dann wird das Gefäß abgedeckt 

evtl. mit einem Teller. Dieser Teller wird dann noch beschwert evtl. mit einem 

sauberen Stein .Jetzt muß der Hering ca. 3 bis 4 Wochen ziehen !! 

Bitte dunkel und kühl stellen.

So das war mein Beitrag Sortieren müsst Ihr selber !!
Gruß Trollvater


----------



## Pikepauly (14. November 2008)

*AW: Das ultimative abc2002kochbuch*

Und wie geht Labskaus?


----------



## Trollvater (15. November 2008)

*AW: Das ultimative abc2002kochbuch*

Rezept zum Einlegen von Filet #h

Für ca. 12 bis 15  Makrele / Hering / Köhlerfilets mit und ohne Haut. (Portionsfilets)

2. 

Den Boden einer passenden Schüssel mit Zwiebelscheiben auslegen.

3. 

Darauf eine Schicht Filets legen und diese wieder mit
Zwiebelscheiben auslegen.

4. 

Auf die Zwiebelscheiben Einlegegewürz leicht aufstreuen.

5. 

Punkt 3 und 4 wiederholen, solange, bis alle Filets in der
Schüssel liegen, dann mit Punkt 4 abschließen

6. 

1 Liter Wasser mit 80g Salz, 100g Zucker und 0,2 Liter Essig
(25%) aufkochen, umrühren so dass Zucker und Salz gelöst sind. 

Das ganze auf Zimmertemperatur abkühlen lassen und über die geschichteten
Filets geben, so das alles mit dem Sud bedeckt ist.

7. 

Schon am nächsten Tag als z. B. Fischbrötchen zurecht machen.
(Zwiebelringe mit auflegen) .

Ich sag euch das schmeckt einfache  Klasse.


Trollvater                 :vik:


----------



## Trollvater (15. November 2008)

*AW: Das ultimative abc2002kochbuch*

Räuchern

Mein Rezepte
Aale um die 300 Gramm zum Räuchern Vorbereiten (säubern ),dann die Aale in
5% Salzwasserlösung einlegen ( 10ltr. Wasser + 500gr. Salz)
Dann die Aale unbedingt wegen des besseren Ergebnisses kurz in kochendheißes Wasser eintauchen ( Ist ein Tipp vom Dänischen - Berufsfischer ) dadurch spreizen sich die Bauchlappen nach außen auf .Jetzt die Aale in den Wind hängen
mit Küchenpapier trocknen .Sobald die Haut sich trocken anfühlt ( Pergamenthaut ) kann der Fisch in den vorgeheizten Räucherofen geräuchert werden .Bei 70 / Grad ! 2,5 - 3 Stunden. Da mit erzielst Du die besten Ergebnisse. Ich habe früher auch oft zu heiß geräuchert , so geht das aber ohne Risiko.ab und an zu den Aalen schauen musst Du trotzdem ,aber bei dieser Temperatur bleibt der Räuchervorgang leichter unter Kontrolle. Selbst nur kurze Zeit um die 100 Grad ist ein großes Risiko ( Geleeschwanz / trockenes Fischfleisch / Geschmacksverlußte / Fischgut wird schnell bitter. )

Forellen :
(80gr Salz auf 1ltr Wasser)/ 12 Std. einlegen
Fische dann mit klarem Wasser kurz abspülen .Trocknen
Bei60 Grad !! 15 Min. räuchern

Heringe:
( 10ltr. Wasser + 500gr. Salz)/ 1Std. einlegen .
Trocknen und bei60 Grad !! 15 Min räuchern

Makrele
(10ltr. Wasser + 500gr. Salz)/ 1Std. einlegen .
Trocknen und bei 50 - 60 Grad !! 60 Min. räuchern

Alle Fische können nach diesen Zeitabläufen noch zusätzlich im Geschmack intensiver behandelt werden , man lässt das Räuchergut einfach noch ein bisschen nur im Rauch hängen bei minimalen. Temp. Den richtigen Geschmack + Farbe bekommst Du sowieso nur durch eigene Versuche denn auch die Materialien sprich Ofen/ Holz usw. haben großen Einfluss. Ich Räuchere nur mit Buche.

Aale sollten, wenn Nass eingehängt bei offener Tür bei 40°C abtrocknen. Schwanz sollte sich wie Pergament anfühlen. Dauert ca 10-15 Minuten. Danach auf 90°C die Aale ca 20-30 Minuten garen lassen . In dieser Zeit sollten sie schon im Rauch stehen. Danach ca 1,5 bis 2 Stunden bei 40-60 Grad im Rauch stehen lassen, um die gewünschte Bräune zu erzielen. Ofen sollte vor einhängen der Fische im Ofen vorgeheizt werden, um Kondenswasser aus dem Ofen zu bekommen. Ein zweites Thermostat in Höhe der Schwanzenden ist ratsam! Alle 20 bis 30 Minuten nach den Fischen schauen. Temperatur sollte durch auflegen von Holz oder Späne gehalten werden!

So müssten auch deine Aale gelingen. Die Gartemperatur kann man auch bei 60°C vornehmen. Dauert nur bisschen länger und die Fische platzen nicht!


----------



## Trollvater (15. November 2008)

*AW: Das ultimative abc2002kochbuch*

Fisch beizen:vik:
Rezept 
Von einem Lachs/Forelle oder auch Dorsch zwei Filets schneiden diese komplett von Gräten befreien(evtl. mit Flachzange ).. Am besten ist ein 3 – 4 Kg. Schwerer Lachs geeignet , kann man aber auch in jeder anderen Gewichtsklasse anwenden..
Mischung für je 1kg.!!! Fischfilet !!! Lachs / Forelle .
1.  1/2 Esslöffel. gemahlenen Pfeffer
2.  3 Esslöffel Zucker,
3.  4 Esslöffel Salz mischen
Die erste Hälfte mit der Hautseite nach unten in eine Schüssel legen 
Auf beide! Innenseiten der Filets gleichmäßig verteilen. Dann erste Hälfte mit der Hautseite nach unten in eine Schüssel legen .3 Bund frischen Dill darauf legen .Jetzt die zweite Hälfte mit der Innenseite auf das untere Filet/ Dill legen. Mit einem Teller abdecken, im Kühlschrank 48 Stunden marinieren.2 mal am Tag wenden. Mit austretender Flüssigkeit begießen.
Man kann den Fisch auch in einen Plastikbeutel legen und diesen komplett mit Tüte 2 mal am Tag wenden .Das ist die wohl einfachste Methode ,so mach ich es. Vor dem Servieren den Lachs trocken tupfen und den Dill entfernen. Lachs / bzw. Fisch trocken ca. 1/2 Tag - 1 Tag bei Raumtemperatur liegen lassen. Dann hat man das beste Geschmacksergebnis.

Dazu schmeckt 
Meine 1.Wahl :1 Becher Sahne aufschlagen / 3 Teelöffel Meerrettich / 2 Spritzer Zitrone

Meine 2. Wahl : Sauce aufschlagen aus 3 Esslöffel scharfen Senf + 1/4 Teelöffel Englisches Senfpulver + 3 Esslöffel Zucker + 1 Esslöffel Essig + 3 Esslöffel Lachsmarinade

Meine 3. Wahl . Tzaziki / mild!! 
So jetzt bleibt mir nur noch guten Appetit zu wünschen.

Trollvater


----------



## Papi1 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das ultimative abc2002kochbuch*

*Rotbarsch - Brokkoli - Auflauf*

*Zutaten für 2 Portionen:* 
500 g Kartoffeln, in feine Scheiben geschnitten
3 Fischfilet (z.B. Rotbarsch, Viktoriabarsch, Seelachs o.ä.)150 g saure Sahne 
3 EL Milch 
1 Knoblauchzehe(n) 
150 g Feta-Käse 
300 g Brokkoli (TK), kleine Röschen davon Salz und Pfeffer etwas Öl für die Formevtl. Parmesan, geriebener, bei Bedarf



Kartoffelstreifen in kochendem Salzwasser halb gar kochen, abgießen und etwas ausdämpfen lassen. Milch, saure Sahne, Knoblauch Pfeffer und Salz gut verrühren. 

Eine Auflaufform mit Öl einfetten und die Kartoffelstreifen darauf verteilen. Etwas von der Knoblauchsahne darüber geben. Die Fischfilets waschen, trocken tupfen, salzen, pfeffern und auf die Kartoffeln legen. Den Feta-Käse in dünne Scheiben schneiden und die Filets damit belegen. Die Brokkoliröschen in mundgerechte Stücke schneiden und auf den Feta-Käse legen. Gut würzen. Nun den Rest der Knoblauchsahne darüber verteilen. Eventuell mit geriebenem Parmesan bestreuen.

Im vorgeheizten Backofen bei 200°C etwa 40 Minuten backen. Heiß servieren. 
Es schmeckt einfach genial


----------



## Papi1 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das ultimative abc2002kochbuch*

Wenn Interesse besteht dan habe ich noch par Rezepte auf Lager
Gruß Christoph


----------

